# [emerge] dev-qt/qtwebengine (close)

## carlos plaza

Un saludo a todos los integrantes y colaboradores del grupo

Tengo  varias semanas tratando de actualizar con  *Quote:*   

> emerge -auDNv @world

 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.11.3:5/5.11::gentoo  USE="alsa jumbo-build pulseaudio system-ffmpeg system-icu widgets -bindist -debug -designer -geolocation -pax_kernel -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/signon-ui-0.15_p20171022::gentoo [0.15-r1::gentoo] USE="-test" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

y termina como nunca esperamos 

```
* ERROR: dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.11.3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

```

Comienzo a buscar donde está el error, busco en las ultimas lineas de la compilación y no consigo nada que yo pueda resolver, bueque en san google y en el foro, solo consigo que había un bug pero para la versión anterior  :Rolling Eyes:   *Quote:*   

> [13370/15735] /usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -MMD -MF obj/content/renderer/renderer/render_frame_impl.o.d -DV8_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS -DUSE_UDEV -DUSE_AURA=1 -DUSE_GLIB=1 -DUSE_NSS_CERTS=1 -DUSE_X11=1 -DNO_TCMALLOC -DFULL_SAFE_BROWSING -DSAFE_BROWSING_CSD -DSAFE_BROWSING_DB_LOCAL -DCHROMIUM_BUILD -DFIELDTRIAL_TESTING_ENABLED -DTOOLKIT_QT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -DNDEBUG -DNVALGRIND -DDYNAMIC_ANNOTATIONS_ENABLED=0 -DCONTENT_IMPLEMENTATION -DGLIB_VERSION_MAX_ALLOWED=GLIB_VERSION_2_32 -DGLIB_VERSION_MIN_REQUIRED=GLIB_VERSION_2_26 -DGL_GLEXT_PROTOTYPES -DUSE_GLX -DUSE_EGL -DUSING_SYSTEM_ICU=1 -DICU_UTIL_DATA_IMPL=ICU_UTIL_DATA_STATIC -DGOOGLE_PROTOBUF_NO_RTTI -DGOOGLE_PROTOBUF_NO_STATIC_INITIALIZER -DHAVE_PTHREAD -DLEVELDB_PLATFORM_CHROMIUM=1 -DSK_IGNORE_LINEONLY_AA_CONVEX_PATH_OPTS -DSK_HAS_PNG_LIBRARY -DSK_HAS_WEBP_LIBRARY -DSK_HAS_JPEG_LIBRARY -DSK_SUPPORT_GPU=1 -DUSING_SYSTEM_ICU=1 -DICU_UTIL_DATA_IMPL=ICU_UTIL_DATA_STATIC -DWTF_USE_WEBAUDIO_FFMPEG=1 -DWTF_USE_DEFAULT_RENDER_THEME=1 -DWEBRTC_NON_STATIC_TRACE_EVENT_HANDLERS=0 -DFEATURE_ENABLE_VOICEMAIL -DGTEST_RELATIVE_PATH -DWEBRTC_CHROMIUM_BUILD -DWEBRTC_POSIX -DWEBRTC_LINUX -DWEBRTC_USE_BUILTIN_ISAC_FIX=0 -DWEBRTC_USE_BUILTIN_ISAC_FLOAT=1 -DFEATURE_ENABLE_VOICEMAIL -DHAVE_SCTP -DNO_MAIN_THREAD_WRAPPING -Igen -I../../3rdparty/chromium -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/khronos -I../../3rdparty/chromium/gpu -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/libyuv/include -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/ced/src -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/protobuf/src -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/protobuf/src -Igen/protoc_out -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/boringssl/src/include -I/usr/include/nss -I/usr/include/nspr -Igen -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/leveldatabase -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/leveldatabase/src -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/leveldatabase/src/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/skia/config -I../../3rdparty/chromium/skia/ext -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/c -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/config -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/core -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/effects -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/encode -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/gpu -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/images -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/lazy -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/pathops -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/pdf -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/pipe -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/ports -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/utils -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/vulkan/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/src/gpu -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/src/sksl -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/libwebm/source -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/WebKit -Igen/third_party/WebKit -I../../3rdparty/chromium/v8/include -Igen/v8/include -Igen/third_party/metrics_proto -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/WebKit/Source -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/WebKit -Igen/blink -Igen/third_party/WebKit -I../../3rdparty/chromium/v8/include -Igen/v8/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/mesa/src/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc_overrides -I../../3rdparty/chromium/testing/gtest/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc_overrides -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/libvpx/source/libvpx -I/usr/include/opus -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc/common_video/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc/modules/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc/modules/audio_device/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc/modules/audio_device/dummy -fno-strict-aliasing --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -fstack-protector -Wno-builtin-macro-redefined -D__DATE__= -D__TIME__= -D__TIMESTAMP__= -funwind-tables -fPIC -pipe -pthread -m64 -Wall -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wno-unused-local-typedefs -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -Wno-deprecated-declarations -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -O2 -fno-ident -fdata-sections -ffunction-sections -fno-omit-frame-pointer -g0 -fvisibility=hidden -std=gnu++14 -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Wno-narrowing -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -c ../../3rdparty/chromium/content/renderer/render_frame_impl.cc -o obj/content/renderer/renderer/render_frame_impl.o
> 
> FAILED: obj/content/renderer/renderer/render_frame_impl.o 
> 
> /usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -MMD -MF obj/content/renderer/renderer/render_frame_impl.o.d -DV8_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS -DUSE_UDEV -DUSE_AURA=1 -DUSE_GLIB=1 -DUSE_NSS_CERTS=1 -DUSE_X11=1 -DNO_TCMALLOC -DFULL_SAFE_BROWSING -DSAFE_BROWSING_CSD -DSAFE_BROWSING_DB_LOCAL -DCHROMIUM_BUILD -DFIELDTRIAL_TESTING_ENABLED -DTOOLKIT_QT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -DNDEBUG -DNVALGRIND -DDYNAMIC_ANNOTATIONS_ENABLED=0 -DCONTENT_IMPLEMENTATION -DGLIB_VERSION_MAX_ALLOWED=GLIB_VERSION_2_32 -DGLIB_VERSION_MIN_REQUIRED=GLIB_VERSION_2_26 -DGL_GLEXT_PROTOTYPES -DUSE_GLX -DUSE_EGL -DUSING_SYSTEM_ICU=1 -DICU_UTIL_DATA_IMPL=ICU_UTIL_DATA_STATIC -DGOOGLE_PROTOBUF_NO_RTTI -DGOOGLE_PROTOBUF_NO_STATIC_INITIALIZER -DHAVE_PTHREAD -DLEVELDB_PLATFORM_CHROMIUM=1 -DSK_IGNORE_LINEONLY_AA_CONVEX_PATH_OPTS -DSK_HAS_PNG_LIBRARY -DSK_HAS_WEBP_LIBRARY -DSK_HAS_JPEG_LIBRARY -DSK_SUPPORT_GPU=1 -DUSING_SYSTEM_ICU=1 -DICU_UTIL_DATA_IMPL=ICU_UTIL_DATA_STATIC -DWTF_USE_WEBAUDIO_FFMPEG=1 -DWTF_USE_DEFAULT_RENDER_THEME=1 -DWEBRTC_NON_STATIC_TRACE_EVENT_HANDLERS=0 -DFEATURE_ENABLE_VOICEMAIL -DGTEST_RELATIVE_PATH -DWEBRTC_CHROMIUM_BUILD -DWEBRTC_POSIX -DWEBRTC_LINUX -DWEBRTC_USE_BUILTIN_ISAC_FIX=0 -DWEBRTC_USE_BUILTIN_ISAC_FLOAT=1 -DFEATURE_ENABLE_VOICEMAIL -DHAVE_SCTP -DNO_MAIN_THREAD_WRAPPING -Igen -I../../3rdparty/chromium -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/khronos -I../../3rdparty/chromium/gpu -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/libyuv/include -Igen -Igen -Igen -Igen -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/ced/src -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/protobuf/src -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/protobuf/src -Igen/protoc_out -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/boringssl/src/include -I/usr/include/nss -I/usr/include/nspr -Igen -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/leveldatabase -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/leveldatabase/src -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/leveldatabase/src/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/skia/config -I../../3rdparty/chromium/skia/ext -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/c -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/config -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/core -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/effects -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/encode -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/gpu -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/images -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/lazy -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/pathops -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/pdf -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/pipe -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/ports -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/include/utils -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/vulkan/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/src/gpu -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/skia/src/sksl -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/libwebm/source -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/WebKit -Igen/third_party/WebKit -I../../3rdparty/chromium/v8/include -Igen/v8/include -Igen/third_party/metrics_proto -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/WebKit/Source -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/WebKit -Igen/blink -Igen/third_party/WebKit -I../../3rdparty/chromium/v8/include -Igen/v8/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/mesa/src/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc_overrides -I../../3rdparty/chromium/testing/gtest/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc_overrides -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/libvpx/source/libvpx -I/usr/include/opus -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc/common_video/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc/modules/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc/modules/audio_device/include -I../../3rdparty/chromium/third_party/webrtc/modules/audio_device/dummy -fno-strict-aliasing --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -fstack-protector -Wno-builtin-macro-redefined -D__DATE__= -D__TIME__= -D__TIMESTAMP__= -funwind-tables -fPIC -pipe -pthread -m64 -Wall -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wno-unused-local-typedefs -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -Wno-deprecated-declarations -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -O2 -fno-ident -fdata-sections -ffunction-sections -fno-omit-frame-pointer -g0 -fvisibility=hidden -std=gnu++14 -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Wno-narrowing -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -c ../../3rdparty/chromium/content/renderer/render_frame_impl.cc -o obj/content/renderer/renderer/render_frame_impl.o
> ...

 

emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.11.3::gentoo'

```
Portage 2.3.51 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.27-r6, 4.14.83-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.83-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2370M_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     3925308 total,   3355464 free

KiB Swap:    4120572 total,   3923620 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 28 Jan 2019 12:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 9fb086176db510f63122301fd51b0ed0d30acbe8

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p5) 2.30.0

ccache version 3.3.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.26.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.3.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.38.3-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            7.3.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.27-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="Flac X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alisp alsa amd64 analyzer apache2 appstream bazaar berkdb bidi bl bluetooth branding bs2b bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cgroups cli consolekit cover cpudetection crossfade crypt cue cups curl cxx dbus deprecated dga display-manager dmalloc dri dropbox dts dv dvb dvd dvdr eds elogind emboss enca encode evdev exif extras faac faad fam fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg firebird flac fortran fpm ftp game gdbm ggi gif git glamor gnome-keyring gnutls googledrive gpm grub gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtk3 gtk4 handbook hddtemp hwdb ibus iconv icu introspection ipv6 java jpeg kde kerberos kmod ladspa lcms ldap legacy-systray libcaca libmpeg2 libnotify librsync-bundled libtirpc lirc live lm_sensors lyrics lzo mad md5sum mercurial mesh mms mng modplug mount-locking mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mtp multilib musepack nas natspec ncurses nls notifier nptl nss nut obex ogg openal opengl openmp opus pango pch pcre pdf pdfimport plymouth pm-utils png pnm policykit ppds projectm pulseaudio pvr python qsui qt4 qt5 qtmedia radio rar readline rtc rtmp rule-generator samba sasl scrobbler scrypt sddm sdk sdl seccomp sid sndfile soxr speex spell ssl startup-notification stereo subversion svg symlink tcpd test-programs tga theora tiff toolame touchpad tray tremor truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb vcd vlc vorbis wallpapers wavpack wext wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xv xvid xvmc yuv4mpeg zlib zoran zstd" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.11.3::gentoo'

```
[ebuild  N    ] dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.11.3  USE="alsa jumbo-build pulseaudio system-ffmpeg system-icu widgets -bindist -debug -designer -geolocation -pax_kernel -test" 

```

De antemano millones de gracias.

----------

## carlos plaza

Como por arte de magia, actualice hoy temprano y actualizo todo  :Shocked:   voy a chequear a ver que paso, No modifique ningún archivo, estudiare que paso y daré un informe para los interesados.

----------

